

Hybrid Apps: The Art of Being in Two Places at Once - pharkmillups
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/70716.html?wlc=1283184949

======
wallflower
Is anyone using the Dropbox API to do backups? Synchronization is a tricky
issue but full backups/restores might make some users happier.

